# Post Your Shop



## Sprung

I really enjoy looking at pictures of people's shops. It's always cool to see where others do their woodworking and I also like storing away ideas for my own shop.

On that note, I've been thinking for a while now that it would be great to have a thread where people can post pics of their shops. And it doesn't have to be a one time pic post either - feel free to post pics of the shop in the middle of projects down the road, etc - like a running shop status thread.

I really hope to see shops of all kinds posted here - flat workers and turners alike. And if your shop is a mess in your pics - don't feel the need to apologize for it. Shops do get dirty in use.

So, let's see those shops!


----------



## Kevin

I guess you should start a thread like this with . . . pictures of your shop? 

We have a couple of these threads already but they never took off. Maybe this one will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Matt - I think we actually have one of these somewhere, but it hasn't been used in a while obviously. It's a great idea. but my shop would require a cleaning just to look cluttered and unorganized


----------



## Sprung

Since I started the thread, I figure I should post my shop. My workshop is in the basement of my home. It occupies a space roughly 12’ x 18’, with a little extra space for storage of in progress projects right next to my shop area, where the furnace, water heater, etc. are. So, in terms of garage size, it's just a little less space than your average 1 car garage. As I add more tools, I'm going to have to take a fresh look at shop arrangement, which is something that I admit I haven't done too much good thinking on yet. And right now I definitely need more storage - I'm running out of places to store stuff.

The first two pics are taken as you enter into my shop area. The last two pics are taken from the opposite end, looking toward the "entrance" to my shop. My shop is separated from the rest of the basement by plastic drop cloth that I've stapled to the floor joists. It has been an effective and cheap way to keep dust out of the rest of the basement.

[attachment=32239]

[attachment=32240]

[attachment=32241]

[attachment=32242]

You can see in one of the pics a current project of mine - a pair of lecterns I was asked to build. They're about half done at this point, and getting closer to being done each time I can get into the shop. Once I get caught up on projects, I've got a couple shop projects to work on - get the bandsaw tuned up and build a fence for it, build a drum sander, and build a router table. Then I am going to work on some projects I've been wanting to work on for a while.

Other major tools that I'd like to add that I don't have yet or haven't mentioned adding yet are a jointer, a planer, and a lathe. But, those will come in time.

Oh, and don't you just love the pink painted floor and the green and green and yellow walls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin and Scott - I was working on getting a post with my shop! 

I tried looking for such a thread here on a few occasions, but didn't seem to find one. Probably my ineptitude at searching for stuff on forums.  If there is another thread somewhere, I'd have no problem if this thread gets merged with it, should you guys desire that.


----------



## kazuma78

Sprung said:


> Kevin and Scott - I was working on getting a post with my shop!
> 
> I tried looking for such a thread here on a few occasions, but didn't seem to find one. Probably my ineptitude at searching for stuff on forums.  If there is another thread somewhere, I'd have no problem if this thread gets merged with it, should you guys desire that.



I know what you mean man. Sometimes you know a thread exists but its hard to go back and fine it sometimes. Sometimes it can be buried and you really have to dig. I have found the easiest way to find old threads is go to google and type in the suspected name of the thread or the thread with suspected keywords and then the name woodbarter and most of the time this does the job popping up the thread im looking for.


----------



## Brink

Here it is... http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=587

I never posted on it, sorry Greg.

Here they are.



[attachment=32257] 

[attachment=32258]

The coal mine...



[attachment=32259]

Recent pic in the silver mine...



[attachment=32260]

...and Brink's Woodshop and monkey paw emporium.


----------



## Sprung

Nice shop spaces, Brink. Thanks for sharing!

Scott - don't be afraid of posting a dirty shop. My shop was only clean in my pics because I just cleaned it as it had become overwhelmingly messy.


----------



## Cody Killgore

Okay well this is actually my grandfather's shop. I don't have much woodworking equipment in mine so I'm over there any time I do anything with wood. Even just to cut my knife blocks into scales, I'm over there. Also the turning I've been experimenting with was here as well.


----------



## rob3232

O.K. Here it is I am a wood collector and most recently a blank maker. The shop has never been this clean since I got my planer set back up. The trails are obvious to most who dare to enter:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Hopefully somebody will post some pic's of an even more messy shop if that is possible
[attachment=32311]
[attachment=32312]
[attachment=32313]
[attachment=32314]





Rob


----------



## BarbS

I'm re-doing mine, also, so this will change a bit, but here is the back wall of one-half of the double car garage, drill press, RAS, router table:
[attachment=32317]

and the north wall with the Woodfast Lathe and Laguna band saw, both across from a small workbench:
[attachment=32318]

and my new Elm wood, taken off the pickup today, purchased from Mike1950. This is on the other side of the garage, for now:
[attachment=32319]


----------



## Mike1950

Ok here we go- Last month it was a disaster- reorganizing and added storage with a recycled Costco tent. Have a ways to go but It is headed in right direction. Do not worry about the cobwebs- they are structural. 

Walnut storage

[attachment=32320]

new shed

[attachment=32321]

Not so clean-clean room

[attachment=32322]

[attachment=32323]

Shop

[attachment=32324]

[attachment=32325]

[attachment=32326]

[attachment=32327]

As soon as I finish cleaning  ------it will be a disaster again.................... :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Great shops, everyone! Thanks for posting pics!

I don't know what I'm more jealous of right now - the wood stashes some of you have, the space some of you have, or Rob's canopy on his snowblower.  With winter coming up very soon, Rob's canopy just might top that list.  (Blowing snow when it's -20 with a windchill of -40 is never fun.)


----------



## jmurray

First saw this thread and thought " no way, my shop is a always a mess"
Looks like I'm not alone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC

I'm gonna have to get out the step ladder to get up high enough to take a picture over all the other crap lying in my shop to be able to see any semblance of a shop. Good motivation, though. I've been meaning to find that ladder.


----------



## ripjack13

OMG!!! I CAN SEE THE FLOORS!!!! 

Mine not so much....


----------



## Arhsub

I am not a woodworker and I have not any shop but I am posting picture of a friend's shop;








Visit antechconstructions


----------



## Schroedc

You can barely see my current shop but I started a thread with the set up and organization of my new place feel free to tell me what I can do better :hookup:


----------



## barry richardson

Finally got some pics taken. This my home shop, a 2-car garage space. Pretty cramped, like a lot of home shops tend to be.
[attachment=32674][attachment=32675]

And this is the shop where I work 3 days a week, woodworkers heaven, it is the woodshop on Luke Air Force Base. 4000sq ft. Has the capability to do about any woodworking operation you can think of, as a woodworking enthusiast, I feel very fortunate to work here. 
[attachment=32676][attachment=32677][attachment=32678]

some products we make at the shop; we make a wide variety of shadow boxes, here is one example:[attachment=32679]

And here is a custom project in the works, cabinets for vintage slot machines. The completed one I made several years ago, now using it as a pattern to make 4 more. BTW, it shows a good example of the difference between steamed KD walnut (sides) and air dried (front)
[attachment=32680]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nice cabinet Barry- Quite a shop!!!!


----------



## Schroedc

I love the air dried walnut, fortunate to have a few sources here in Amish country for it


----------



## kazuma78

Well I haven't been on the forum too much the past week or so because I have been busy moving into our new house in El Paso. Its been a lot of work unpacking, cleaning, sorting and arranging but I finally had time the past couple of days to go out and buy a storage rack, a shop vac, some casters for my 2 sanders and some thumb tacks to put up some of my wall decorations I had the whole time I was in college that I decorated my room with. 

Finally got my new garage set up! I have my car and motorcycle on one side and all my woodworking stuff on the other. Not much room but it fits! I got all of my wood put on the rack but when I was arranging it I found that almost half of my wood supply had cracked due to how incredibly dry it is here in El Paso, even some of the already dry stuff and sealed stuff :fit::fit::cray: Some is salvageable but ill have to get some new stuff now... kinda bittersweet. So I Seran wrapped some of it to try and prevent further checking. 

I know, not much of a shop but its all I have for now. Since I am living on base now I lose all of my housing allowance so now I'm getting less and will have to more slowly acquire new pieces of both equipment and wood. Such is life! Pretty stoked about the new workspace though! 

[attachment=32708][attachment=32709][attachment=32710][attachment=32711]


----------



## Fret440

Seeing all these large, elegant, and clean shops, I decided I needed to post something from the other end of the spectrum.  :dash2: Here is my humble shop. It's a 10x18 metal building that I've put a window unit in. The building also serves as storage for extra baby items (looks like we'll be needing) and all my stuff from teaching music. It also sees double duty as a place for me to work out (though that as hasn't happened in a while). I made the bench from scrap that was laying around in the yard when we bought the house. I plan on making a better one, but it's not at the top of the list. On the left side goes scrap, ply materials, and trash. On the right I have my meager stack, though it is obscured by the ladder. Under the bench is more room for wood and storage for small pieces like inlay, plans, jigs, etc. The wood thing on the bench is my attempt at making the essential tool chest from Fine Woodworking No. 234 (following the article, I didn't shell out for the plans). :morning2:

Jacob

[attachment=32722]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440

And the right.

Jacob

[attachment=32723]


----------



## Kevin

Fret440 said:


> Seeing all these large, elegant, and clean shops, I decided I needed to post something from the other end of the spectrum. ...



I'll share a proverb that I think may have been accidentally left out of the bible:

_The shop maketh not the woodworker
nor doth the tool quality prevent the master from his craft
Lo, the woodworker's talents are wrought from his creative spirit 
made manifest with his hands, heart, and mind _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Organized chaos!  I'm not alone! I could work there.  And I saw fishin poles too.


----------



## Fret440

Glad someone else isn't afraid to get their shop dirty! 

Thanks for the thought, Kevin. Though, I don't think I'll call myself a "master" yet. Every time if think I've about got it, I find something else to learn!

Jacob


----------



## ripjack13

Where's Waldo?


----------



## justturnin

Hmmmm, I am a little ashamed to show this but to hell with spending my little precious shop time cleaning it. It will clean it when it is cold and there is a fire to keep lit.

I have a 10x20 and the door is in the center of the 20' wall.

To the left:






To the right:





Straight ahead:





And a small section of the garage. 
those totes were a bunch of boxes falling over the other day.










Dont judge me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

justturnin said:


> Dont judge me...



I can't help but judge you . . . you're my hero! 



I do however need to find a way to block Ken from seeing those pictures. He has enough health issues going on as it is, adding a stroke to his plate would not be good. 

P.S. Glad to see you use dust collection - wouldn't want a dusty floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Chris, My pictures were not fair- I have not done anything in my shop except clean and reorganize all summer. I will take an after picture- after I work in there- it will be a better true example of my shop- I am a pig............ 
Kevin- I definitely think Ken should be protected from this thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimR

Well, it ain't purdy...and much of the 'stuff' in the middle has to be on wheels to use, but it's a start. I plan to push out the back about 30 ft for another 800 or so sq ft. Shop outside dimension, 16x28. I built it myself about 17 years ago when I first moved here. I had to go out of country for a couple months, so I had someone finish the brick from about floor level on up. Good thing...i'm not too fast! :rofl2:
I put a 200 amp load center in and had a separate line run to the shop. I didn't even think I'd ever expand the shop back then, but glad in hindsight I went that route. The thing I like most that I did was putting alot of electrical outlets at both normal floor (12" up) but also about 4' up on wall. Makes it easier to run power tools without reaching behind 'stuff'.
[attachment=32780]
Next pic is left side of shop, looking towards lathe area, followed by pic looking from lathe area to right.
[attachment=32781][attachment=32782][attachment=32785]
This is my 'appliance station'. LOML asked why I needed a frig...well, to keep my CA glue fresh! 
[attachment=32783][attachment=32784]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Chris - We need to check out familytree.com - we might be related man!


----------



## ironman123

Chris, that is organization at it's finest. I think I saw a lawn mower, if I did then to give you more room for wood you could put the mower outside and throw a tarp over it. Just a suggestion.

Ray


----------



## ripjack13

Ok....seeing as how I'm not alone here....

http://i.Rule #2/p4QKLSUl.jpg

At least I have a spot to sit though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Confucius say, never trust man who have exit sign where no exit exist. Make for very flat nose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I didn't know yuengling made CA glue. 







TimR said:


> Well, it ain't purdy...and much of the 'stuff' in the middle has to be on wheels to use, but it's a start. I plan to push out the back about 30 ft for another 800 or so sq ft. Shop outside dimension, 16x28. I built it myself about 17 years ago when I first moved here. I had to go out of country for a couple months, so I had someone finish the brick from about floor level on up. Good thing...i'm not too fast! :rofl2:
> I put a 200 amp load center in and had a separate line run to the shop. I didn't even think I'd ever expand the shop back then, but glad in hindsight I went that route. The thing I like most that I did was putting alot of electrical outlets at both normal floor (12" up) but also about 4' up on wall. Makes it easier to run power tools without reaching behind 'stuff'.
> 
> Next pic is left side of shop, looking towards lathe area, followed by pic looking from lathe area to right.
> 
> This is my 'appliance station'. LOML asked why I needed a frig...well, to keep my CA glue fresh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Here's the progress on setting up my new shop, spent the afternoon getting the dust collection in, the collector sits in my utility closet so it's really quiet in the shop, the band saw is on a mobile base to park in the corner when not in use, I have two things left to set up and then set up the retail side and I'll be ready to go.


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo would be proud of that one....

looks nice...real nice.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now get it dirty!  Nice looking shop, you must be excited.


----------



## RusDemka

I just got done reorganizing my shop, it was a mess and im a very picky guy about how my tools are set up, hope this panaromic view works, this is my 2 car garage that I acutally have to park my cars in during the winter. so everything has to move to the outside walls, so everything but the work bench are on wheels.. 

[attachment=32824]


----------



## Woodsman

Schroedc said:


> Here's the progress on setting up my new shop, spent the afternoon getting the dust collection in, the collector sits in my utility closet so it's really quiet in the shop, the band saw is on a mobile base to park in the corner when not in use, I have two things left to set up and then set up the retail side and I'll be ready to go.



I faintly remember the days when mine was still that clean (during the setup phase of its life).


----------



## Woodsman

I suppose I should add some photos of my shop in here as well. Sadly though, it is in total disarray at this point because I have so many projects going right now. I'll see what I can do this evening though.


----------



## Kevin

For a second I thought your avatar was posted in the thread and that you were showing you sawmill as your shop. I thought that was a cool idea. Like my church - it's not an expensive building that eats up ungodly amounts of resources and dollars a year it is in my heart and my spirit where it's supposed to be. Sometimes my shop is right there outside at my sawmill and usually it's the one I prefer. As a sawyer I know you know what I mean. Still look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Kevin

justturnin said:


> ... Looking for some nice stock to run through my new Scroll saw.



Chris, I think I found a place where you can set up your saw permanent like. Just move the couple of pieces off that blue bucket there. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/arrow_zps651b2206.png

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexdom_89

12x20 just my slice of my heaven

http://i256.Rule #2/albums/hh167/alexdom_97/IMAG0298.jpg

http://i256.Rule #2/albums/hh167/alexdom_97/IMAG0296.jpg


----------



## alexdom_89

Deleted


----------



## Kevin

Fermin this last post does not go here in this thread. Please make a post in the for sale or for trade section and I will delete this post.


----------



## alexdom_89

Their free lol but thats fine


----------



## Kevin

We have a free wood giveaway section that's where they should go then. I know it may seem picky but we got to keep things organized or it will start looking like my shop around here and we do NOT want that.


----------



## alexdom_89

Were r u located kevin?


----------



## Woodsman

Alright folks. Here is my mess. Don't judge too fast though, with a 7 week old and the wife no longer working, I simply have too many excuses now.
Yesterdays wood delivery. 
[attachment=32896]

The reason it's still sitting there. My ($50.00) 1939 Delta Unisaw's motor had to go to the shop for a tune-up.
[attachment=32897]
Worktables 1, 2, 3
[attachment=32898][attachment=32899][attachment=32900]
Router table.
[attachment=32901][attachment=32902]
Office on left, and Paint room (size of what I used to work out of on right. 12' x 12'
[attachment=32903][attachment=32904]
Lumber rack, jointer and another router table.
[attachment=32905]

I'm sure these will have some drooling while others are trying desperately to wipe the saw dust off of themselves just from looking at them. In any case, enjoy!


I had some other pics, but it seems as though I'm out of space???


----------



## Woodsman

The last of what's inside the shop anyway.....
[attachment=32906][attachment=32907][attachment=32908]

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justturnin

Very nice shop Wesley. Very nice indeed.


----------



## justturnin

alexdom_89 said:


> 12x20 just my slice of my heaven



I see tools but wheres your "stuff"?


----------



## Woodsman

justturnin said:


> alexdom_89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12x20 just my slice of my heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see tools but wheres your "stuff"?
Click to expand...


This stuff?

Wood drying in a container.
[attachment=32937]

What my lumber rack looked like when it was still clean.
[attachment=32938]


----------



## Mike1950

NOW that"s STUFF!!!!!!!


----------



## justturnin

Woodsman said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexdom_89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12x20 just my slice of my heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see tools but wheres your "stuff"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This stuff?
> 
> Wood drying in a container.
> 
> 
> What my lumber rack looked like when it was still clean.
Click to expand...



Can I get an AMEN!!!!! 

Awesome. 

Everyone has better stuff than me, and more organized too. :teethlaugh:


----------



## justturnin

Just picked these up off CL for $100. Time to set this shop in order....... Gotta get some insulation.


----------



## Kevin

Nice find Chris. Your time to build those would have cost more. 

Sharp looking truck is that a Tundra?


----------



## justturnin

Kevin said:


> Nice find Chris. Your time to build those would have cost more.
> 
> Sharp looking truck is that a Tundra?



Yes, I could not have gotten a quarter of what is here in a DIY for that cost. 

It is a Tundra. Actually it is my moms, how freakin sad is that? :dash2::dash2: But when you got kids a suburban just makes more sense for the time being. :i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin

Yeah totally makes more sense - but enjoy the suburban while you can because them kiddos will be grown and gone before you know it.


----------



## DKMD

Took a few photos while I'm waiting on some epoxy to dry. My shop is a converted two car garage... I framed in one of the garage doors to gain some wall space and add a regular door. The lights over the lathe came out of a medical office the was being renovated... What did you expect?

The shelving is commercial kitchen shelving, and I couldn't be happier with it... Each shelf is rated for 800 pounds, so I can stack a lot of crap on them. I traded my tablesaw for the cabinetry, and if had them build the drawers on full extensions... 27" deep! I thought I had a line on butcher block counters for them, but the guy took the deposit and disappeared.:fit: Karma will get his sorry a$$!
[attachment=32981]


----------



## Kevin

Woo Pig Soooooie! 

Nice shop doc. You have more tool rests than I have turning tools.


----------



## gvwp

My shop may take the prize for messiness but its well used. 

[attachment=32988]
[attachment=32989]
[attachment=32990]
[attachment=32991]
[attachment=32992]
[attachment=32993]
[attachment=32994]
[attachment=32995]
[attachment=32996]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I need a bigger mess....erm..I mean shop.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice shop doc, I especially like the lights over your lathe  Looks like some lights are missing in the o r.


----------



## justturnin

I could not help myself. I had to start the cabinets today in my down time. I decided against emptying the entire shop since rain is in the forecast so I am attacking one corner at a time. This corner used to be just some metal cabinets and a wasteful set of shelves for some tools. Ripped all that out and now it will be my dedicated casting/stabilizing department.


----------



## justturnin

goslin99 said:


> Beer fridge???



Kiln.


----------



## Kevin

Chris that last pic makes me seasick looking at it like that. I'm trying to keep my footing on the slick wet decking. 

BTW, run more outlets than you think you will ever need. Do it now or you probably won't later.


----------



## justturnin

goslin99 said:


> Jealous..
> 
> Thought you used s toaster.



I did until my last fire. Never again. To much burl lost to my stupidity.....:dash2:


----------



## justturnin

Kevin said:


> Chris that last pic makes me seasick looking at it like that. I'm trying to keep my footing on the slick wet decking.
> 
> BTW, run more outlets than you think you will ever need. Do it now or you probably won't later.



Funny that you say that about outlets. There is actually one to the right that that yellow wire leads to but I am thinking of sucking up that slack for a third one on this 7" will. That will put them less than 2' apart.


----------



## justturnin

goslin99 said:


> Do it... cheap and easy.. never regret it



Already done. I don't have the outlet but I put the box in and spliced the wires. I will pick up some more outlets on my next trip to Lowes. Now to cut and install the counters.

Gotta hurry, rains a comin.


----------



## justturnin

And w/ the top on and a bit of staging.....

Still need to put the peg board back up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justturnin

goslin99 said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And w/ the top on and a bit of staging.....
> Still need to put the peg board back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! If you only had some wood to cast!!
Click to expand...


Got more of that than I can handle at the moment. What I need is drier weather to do it in....:cray:

But, when this is done and there is AC/Heat, that will no longer be an issue. Year round casting then.


----------



## justturnin

goslin99 said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got more of that than I can handle at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh... you may be pissed at the FedEx man today then....
Click to expand...


Cant be mad at those guys. It's like Christmas every time they come here.


----------



## justturnin

Well I got the bulk of the remaining cabinets in the other day. Working on clearing my wood shelves into the garage. You never realize how much wood you have until you have to move it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## justturnin

Am I thread jacking?


----------



## Sprung

justturnin said:


> Am I thread jacking?



I would say no. New tools get acquired, old tools get upgraded, more space is needed for certain things or for wood storage, new spaces are acquired for our shops to live in. It seems that shop spaces are always in a state of flux. They change often. I've rearranged things in my shop at least 4 times this year (though probably more than that, when I think about it) for various reasons.

I think posting updates on our shops as things change, or posting some of those pics of the shop during the transition phase, is good. Especially as it might help someone else with ideas on what they might want to do with their shop.

So, I'd say, keep posting pics! The changes to your shop are looking really good so far. I'd love to get a steal of a deal someday on some used cabinets like you did to help with storage in my shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justturnin

Sprung said:


> I'd love to get a steal of a deal someday on some used cabinets like you did to help with storage in my shop.




Ok, then I will continue :-)

As for the cabinets, I placed a wanted ad on CL for used cabinets. When the guy emailed w/ pics I gambled and said $100 was my max and he took it. I posted this same ad 4-5 times w/ no bites or BS bites. Just about patience and keep trying I guess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123

Chris, you have been blessed again. They are looking real good. I like your casting station and your wine cooler...I mean Kiln. Guess all this is a nice break from casting. Keep on keeping on.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin

Well got a little done today. I ran out of insulation and so did lowes. Gonna try to go down the road to the other lowes and see if they have any so I can close these walls up, need some more breakers so I can dedicate a line for the metal lathe and DC. I really want to get the DC out of the shop. A small lean to will be my next goal for it and the compressor. Getting closer!!!!!

Here is what is still outside that needs to go in o_O






And here is a shot to the left when you walk in. Moved the metal lathe bench over there. The DC will be to the left to fill that wall. Everything around it will be on wheels so I can pull it to the middle of the room and work and then push it back against the wall when complete, at least that's the plan....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schroedc

justturnin said:


> Well got a little done today. I ran out of insulation and so did lowes. Gonna try to go down the road to the other lowes and see if they have any so I can close these walls up, need some more breakers so I can dedicate a line for the metal lathe and DC. I really want to get the DC out of the shop. A small lean to will be my next goal for it and the compressor. Getting closer!!!!!
> 
> Here is what is still outside that needs to go in o_O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shot to the left when you walk in. Moved the metal lathe bench over there. The DC will be to the left to fill that wall. Everything around it will be on wheels so I can pull it to the middle of the room and work and then push it back against the wall when complete, at least that's the plan....


 Oh Yeah, wheels make a small space waaaay bigger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin

Well, progress has been slow. Been getting some rain and w/ the weekend full of fall festivals and Church not a lot of shop time. I did finish most of the added wiring. I went from 5 outlets to 15 outlet with dedicated circuits for the DC and Metal lathe. I also put the DC on a switch by the main door for easy on off access. The shop is so small I saw no value in a $40 remote for it when nothing is more than 3 steps away in the shop. I will run one more outlet to the ceiling once I raise it so if I ever get an air cleaner I can have a plug on a switch for it. Wall insulation is about done. The door behind the metal lathe will get covered w/ foam board but that is about it. 
So this week I will concentrate on 
1. putting the rest of the boards on the walls
2. raise the ceiling and insulate and cover it
3. Shelving on the walls around the tool section
4. Peg Board on the cabinet section
5. Hang last two over head cabinets over casting station. This will cover some of the window but I feel it is worth it
6. Privacy film over the windows so you cant see in
7. Anti fatigue mats by all the tools

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sprung

Looking good, Chris! Are you going to paint the walls white to help brighten the place up/make everything easier to see? Or are you going to leave the plywood unfinished?

Also, you can always tell a shop that belongs to a WB member. It seems like I see at least one flat rate box in just about every picture of a WB member's shop! :p

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## justturnin

Sprung said:


> Looking good, Chris! Are you going to paint the walls white to help brighten the place up/make everything easier to see? Or are you going to leave the plywood unfinished?
> 
> Also, you can always tell a shop that belongs to a WB member. It seems like I see at least one flat rate box in just about every picture of a WB member's shop! :p




I doubt I will paint it. That will take too much time and I need to get back to casting and cutting. This little over haul of cheap cabinets cost a lot more than I expected. Ohhh well, such is life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123

Chris, looks like that Shopsmith makes a good "catch-all" table. You are getting there.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin

ironman123 said:


> Chris, looks like that Shopsmith makes a good "catch-all" table. You are getting there.
> 
> Ray


HA, that's about all that thing gets used for these days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

justturnin said:


> t
> 6. Privacy film over the windows so you cant see in



Have you considered Krylon glass frosting spray? (Semi-transparent allows light to filter through) It won't darken the window while still letting a good amount of light through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin

ripjack13 said:


> Have you considered Krylon glass frosting spray? (Semi-transparent allows light to filter through) It won't darken the window while still letting a good amount of light through.



I will look into it. I had some frost film that went on pretty easy but this sounds really easy. Off to amazon I go. Thanks Marc!!

Edit,
Looks like Lowes has a Valspar that does the same thing for $5. Cheaper than a big roll of film.

Great idea. I am doing that, added to my lowes list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ButchC

goslin99 said:


> Or the frost film from lowes. Maybe that's what u meant




Love that stuff. Easy to install after the first time you screw it up....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoodLove

Well I have seen a lot of nice workshops here and figured I would post mine. Its a 14x30 storage building I purchased a few hours after closing on the purchase of my house back in August. Its still a work in progress, but at least its up and running...... I plan on replacing the 16 inch three wheel bansdsaw with a 14-16 inch two wheeler soon. I also have plans on upgrading from the jet 1236 to maybe the jet 1442 or get a Nova 2024...... but it all takes money..... so until then.... 


This was when it was all nice and clean....... trust me, its not looking like this now.....

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ironman123

Jamie, big shop. I have the Delta 16 inch, 3 wheeler, bought in 1986 new. It is ok when it is in adjustment. It says maximum blade is 3/8" but I have been using 1/2" on mine for resawing and cutting small logs. Why you want to get rid of it?

Ray


----------



## WoodLove

I love the saw but I go through a lot of blades. Where do you get your blades from? I would keep the saw if I could get a decent resaw blade at a good price...... all I have around here are 1/4 blades from lowes...... I just need a good resaw blade and I would be happy.......


----------



## justturnin

WoodLove said:


> Where do you get your blades from?



I get my blades from woodcraftbands.com. I get the 1/2" x 105" x 6tpi for $11 each and $14 for the 3/4" 4tpi. They last well enough for the price. You have to call the order in but it is quick and they typically ship the same day or next. I just for a box of 10 blades in from them.


----------



## WoodLove

justturnin said:


> I get my blades from woodcraftbands.com. I get the 1/2" x 105" x 6tpi for $11 each and $14 for the 3/4" 4tpi. They last well enough for the price. You have to call the order in but it is quick and they typically ship the same day or next. I just for a box of 10 blades in from them.


 thanks. I will look at what the have.


----------



## justturnin

well between the rain and busy work and life progress has slowed in the shop. Got a little time this morning to raise the ceiling. I hope to finish insulating it today, thinking of just covering it with hardboard. Its cheaper than Ply and does not need to be strong up there. Gotta move the boxes for the lighting. Going to remove the two single tube 4' florescent fixtures and replace with two 2 bulb 8'. That will be in addition to the two 2 bulb 4' fixtures that will remain. That should lighten it up a little better with 12'x4bulbs in a 20' shop (from 32' of bulb to 48' )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Why not sheetrock- it is cheap and pretty white??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin

Mike1950 said:


> Why not sheetrock- it is cheap and pretty white??



Sheetrock and the hardboard are about the same price but the hardboard will be more forgiving in a one man install.

Now I am looking at wire fencing as being even cheaper. Just need it to hold the insulation up really.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justturnin

Yep, picked up a 4'x50 roll of polyethapropasomethin for $19. Went from $100 in material to $20. I hope it works or I will be $120 into it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justturnin

Well got most of the insulation up last night. I ran out of the fencing I was using so I had to go buy another roll. Works great to get me through winter but some hardboard will still need to go up because the insulation is not contained and will rain down fiberglass over time I am sure. But it works for a temp fix.

Just got back with more lights, gonna finish the insulation and put the lights up and then I will add some quick 8' long shelves over the SS and put the last of the cabinets up and call it a day and start storing and cutting like a mad man to regain these lost weeks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

Chris, are you gonna paint? I ask because I hadn't planned to paint mine when I did my remodel, but someone convinced me to do it... I'm glad I did. A single coat of Kilz made a huge difference in lighting over the plain OSB, and I can't seem to get enough light in the shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justturnin

DKMD said:


> Chris, are you gonna paint? I ask because I hadn't planned to paint mine when I did my remodel, but someone convinced me to do it... I'm glad I did. A single coat of Kilz made a huge difference in lighting over the plain OSB, and I can't seem to get enough light in the shop.




I have thought about it but I don't think I will this round. Painting wont be difficult later because everywhere there is plywood most items are on wheels, except for the bench w/ the metal lathe which may be replace before long. The walls where there are cabinets will be pegboard. Maybe when I do the hardboard in the spring I will do that. I did get some more lighting so it will be fairly bright in there. I will have a total of 10 4' bulbs in that little shed. I was going to get some 8'ers but I could get three 4'ers for the same price as one of them.

Well, I wont get out there today, celebrating some family B-days at my moms and Sundays never happen with Church and Life Group after....... pretty sad that you long for the week to get things done in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin

No big changes today but I finally finished the Insulation and got the lights hung. I do have another 4' x 2 bulb in the garage that I will hang in the empty spot to give 6 fixtures all with 6500K bulbs, not sure it is necessary because it is super bright in there. Had the double doors in the front opened tonight and lit up half the yard just from the light pollution pouring out. Can Never have too much light I guess. Tomorrow I will hang the two shelves and that will be it this week. Light on funds and need some hardboard to hang in the back of the pegboard before it goes up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Just one question Chris - is the netting supposed to keep somethin out or you in???:lol5:


----------



## justturnin

Mike1950 said:


> Just one question Chris - is the netting supposed to keep somethin out or you in???:lol5:



HAHAHA, my po folk way to keep the insulation up......


----------



## Kevin

Chris, it won't matter for the parts you've done, but proper installation of batt insulation is more important than people think. If your studs and joists are properly spaced, simply stapling the flanges to the face of the studs and joists will hold them plenty well and you don't need webbing to hold it up. Also it's important to have a vapor retarder that the flanges help create. Just an FYI for the future - it would have saved you quite a bit in labor and the cost of the poly webbing.


----------



## ironman123

What Kevin said. That is what I did. Stapled the flanges pow pow pow, studs on 16 inch centers.. Have seen some covered with Chicken wire before. Your shop is looking good Chris. Is that a door on the left in that last photo?

Ray


----------



## justturnin

ironman123 said:


> Your shop is looking good Chris. Is that a door on the left in that last photo?
> Ray



Thanks Ray. Yea, that is the front door. The shop has a door on three sides. I covered one with the metal lathe and left that double door and a 4' door that I took the pic through.


----------



## justturnin

Kevin said:


> Chris, it won't matter for the parts you've done, but proper installation of batt insulation is more important than people think. If your studs and joists are properly spaced, simply stapling the flanges to the face of the studs and joists will hold them plenty well and you don't need webbing to hold it up. Also it's important to have a vapor retarder that the flanges help create. Just an FYI for the future - it would have saved you quite a bit in labor and the cost of the poly webbing.




Tried that. The studs in the shop are at 24" centers and it was pulling down and tearing the staples out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

justturnin said:


> HAHAHA, my po folk way to keep the insulation up......




Sorry Chris I was just kidding you- Looking good.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry Chris I was just kidding you- Looking good.......



No reason to be sorry. I started out with $100 worth of cabinets and ended up with several hundred in insulation, lighting and wiring. I had to start looking into cheap alternatives to get it wrapped up for now so I can get my rear casting again. I must say there is so much more room at my casting station now and I am very excited about that. Now, if I can just keep it clean............er than before.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

justturnin said:


> No reason to be sorry. I started out with $100 worth of cabinets and ended up with several hundred in insulation, lighting and wiring. I had to start looking into cheap alternatives to get it wrapped up for now so I can get my rear casting again. I must say there is so much more room at my casting station now and I am very excited about that. Now, if I can just keep it clean............er than before.



Sounds like me- I almost got my shop totally reorganized and stopped- Now it is a disaster again- well at least I am consistent.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justturnin

Been a while but I got out today and put a little more time into my casting station. I ran some plugs underneath for the compressor and Kiln and got the hardboard on the wall and the last two upper cabinets. Gonna build some shelves and be done on this corner.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

That's a nice hunk of skeet Chris. Shop is looking good too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

That shop is too nice to mess up. What I would do in there could be deemed criminal.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## justturnin

Kevin said:


> That's a nice hunk of skeet Chris. Shop is looking good too.



I have really been in debate about that piece. It screams bench but I lack the tools and skill to make that happen so it just floats around the shop. Maybe someday. It was cut over 50 years ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justturnin

Got the back wall done yesterday. Two 8" long shelves to be my catch-all's and to store some tools on. Also got the pegboard over the other base cabinets. Today I will try to close up the final corner and be able to wrap this up and get back to work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justturnin

goslin99 said:


> Nail gun anyone???



Those are da babies. The Paslode Framing gun stays in its case. But I only have 4 total. I went to someones house who was a cabinet builder by trade and he had a gun for every nail he used. I bet he had, combined, 15 Brad & Finish nailers not to mention a few framers and coil.


----------



## justturnin

Yea, I have missed some of those. What gets me is that I had the money last week but bought wood.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Top right corner of the pegboard I see a hollowing rig, I got me some idears for wun of dem dare tings. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

I spy a couple gallons of cactus juice down there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justturnin

goslin99 said:


> Good eye Greg. Chris, you turn big HF's??



No successful HF's. Made some nice funnels thought. Only had it a few months before my bigger lathe took a dump and was not worth fixing. One day I will get the extension on my existing lathe and try again. I have 3 bars that go with that and am considering making a 3/4" bar for it as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justturnin

Cody Killgore said:


> I spy a couple gallons of cactus juice down there



It's actually only about a gallon but I keep on gallon w/ the used stuff and the other one clean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin

woodtickgreg said:


> Top right corner of the pegboard I see a hollowing rig, I got me some idears for wun of dem dare tings. LOL



This on has a cheap pole to hold the laser. When you make one make that part beefier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisK

After admiring all your sexy shops... here is mine. Shop dimensions: 10' x 16.5'.


 

 

 

 

 

 



SFRB addict...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ChrisK

Some years ago, I made this bench under the supervision of a furnituremaker friend of mine, in Greece.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Christos, my eye was drawn to that work bench right away, thanks for showing the details of it. I also like your lathe, what brand is it? What you have in europe may not be available here, I have not seen one like that, it looks like it is well made and large capacity. Thanks for sharing your shop with us, it looks like heaven to me.


----------



## ChrisK

Hi Greg,
Thanks for the kind words about my shop. I don't know if it's heaven but I kind of managed to work in such a small place, my former garage in fact. The shop's pics are 2 years old. Meanwhile I acquired a new midi lathe and the shop became even smaller.
As for the bigger lathe it's a Belgian one, an older Wivamac 1200. Here: http://www.willyvanhoutte.be/en/catalog/show_cat/90
Not sure about the US but they are sold in the UK, distributed by the Toolpost. Here: http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Lathes/WivaMac_Lathes/wivamac_lathes.html

But IMHO you have some beauties in the Americas like the Powermatic, the Robust, the Oneway,...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisK

Shop completed, with the new midi lathe.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950

ChrisK said:


> Some years ago, I made this bench under the supervision of a furnituremaker friend of mine, in Greece.
> 
> View attachment 35688 View attachment 35689View attachment 35687 View attachment 35690 View attachment 35691




Nice shop and really nice bench. You sure make better use of your space then I do!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisK

Mike1950 said:


> Nice shop and really nice bench. You sure make better use of your space then I do!!!!!!!


Bench and biggest lathe apart, everything is movable (on casters). After my end of year craft shows I intend to make a specific cabinet (on casters again) for my mini lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner

TimR said:


> Well, it ain't purdy...and much of the 'stuff' in the middle has to be on wheels to use, but it's a start. I plan to push out the back about 30 ft for another 800 or so sq ft. Shop outside dimension, 16x28. I built it myself about 17 years ago when I first moved here. I had to go out of country for a couple months, so I had someone finish the brick from about floor level on up. Good thing...i'm not too fast! :rofl2:
> I put a 200 amp load center in and had a separate line run to the shop. I didn't even think I'd ever expand the shop back then, but glad in hindsight I went that route. The thing I like most that I did was putting alot of electrical outlets at both normal floor (12" up) but also about 4' up on wall. Makes it easier to run power tools without reaching behind 'stuff'.
> [attachment=32780]
> Next pic is left side of shop, looking towards lathe area, followed by pic looking from lathe area to right.
> [attachment=32781][attachment=32782][attachment=32785]
> This is my 'appliance station'. LOML asked why I needed a frig...well, to keep my CA glue fresh!
> [attachment=32783][attachment=32784]



Tim
Did you make the remote shutoff for your Mustard Monster?
Is it hard?
John


----------



## rbhandcrafted

Woodsman said:


> Alright folks. Here is my mess. Don't judge too fast though, with a 7 week old and the wife no longer working, I simply have too many excuses now.
> Yesterdays wood delivery.
> [attachment=32896]
> 
> The reason it's still sitting there. My ($50.00) 1939 Delta Unisaw's motor had to go to the shop for a tune-up.
> [attachment=32897]
> Worktables 1, 2, 3
> [attachment=32898][attachment=32899][attachment=32900]
> Router table.
> [attachment=32901][attachment=32902]
> Office on left, and Paint room (size of what I used to work out of on right. 12' x 12'
> [attachment=32903][attachment=32904]
> Lumber rack, jointer and another router table.
> [attachment=32905]
> 
> I'm sure these will have some drooling while others are trying desperately to wipe the saw dust off of themselves just from looking at them. In any case, enjoy!
> 
> 
> I had some other pics, but it seems as though I'm out of space???


 love that clamp rack!


----------



## Sprung

Tomorrow I'm planning to start cleaning and rearranging my shop. I don't have it organized well and it feels crowded down there. I've been playing around with shop layouts here and there for the last few days. Made some to scale cutouts with some graph paper and then drew an outline of my shop on a sheet of graph paper. Started moving things around on that and have come up with what I hope will be a good layout (until I have another tool to squeeze in there...)

Will post pictures when I'm done!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> Tomorrow I'm planning to start cleaning and rearranging my shop. I don't have it organized well and it feels crowded down there. I've been playing around with shop layouts here and there for the last few days. Made some to scale cutouts with some graph paper and then drew an outline of my shop on a sheet of graph paper. Started moving things around on that and have come up with what I hope will be a good layout (until I have another tool to squeeze in there...)
> 
> Will post pictures when I'm done!


No matter what you do, put your tools on wheels!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

A couple pics of the shop rearrangement. Finished it up tonight. Really opened the place up! Seems like I have more space now. Added in some more lighting too, which also really helps. Still the same roughly 20'x13' space. Not pictured is my wood storage area, since that didn't get moved.

Some new items since the last time I posted pics of my shop include the lathe and associated tooling and accessories, a pair of Jet parallel clamps (which my wife let me buy on Black Friday for half off), and a couple handsaws - a 26" crosscut and an 8" dovetail. (The saws were very late Father's Day gifts.)

I do have a handful of things I wanted to do in the rearrangement, but am not going to do them now for reasons (thankfully good reasons, not bad ones) that I'm not able to share yet.

Don't worry - it won't be this clean much longer! I figured since I was rearranging I'd clean up. Just about filled a black garbage bag with sawdust and chips. Tomorrow I make it a mess again!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## steve bellinger

Well as I'm up at 2 am, and can't sleep. Found some old pics of my shop and thought I'd share. This shop started out 16x 24,added a 8 x 24, another 8 x 16, also a 10 x 12 and a 12 x 12. so as you can tell it's been a couble job as the materal has shown up. Got most of the materal off job sites. I bet I don't have 2,000 into the whole building, as far as my cost. Can you say cheap.Now just to let you know it don't stay this clean very often, and is a mess right now. Really need some spring cleaning in the worst way. Just whating on spring.
Steve
































View attachment 40984



 
Now the room where the lathe sits, ain't looked this clean in years, This pic was taken when I first got this lathe.Have also acquired a lot more tools.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Steve that is a nice shop complex. One picture (#6) shows a little Delta Bandsaw and what looks like a Delta Planer. Do you use those also or are they just extra?

Ray


----------



## steve bellinger

ironman123 said:


> Steve that is a nice shop complex. One picture (#6) shows a little Delta Bandsaw and what looks like a Delta Planer. Do you use those also or are they just extra?
> 
> Ray


Ray I did use them for a couple years till I got better ones. I ended up giving them to a guy I knew that wanted to get started in woodworking. Like most of the stuff I started out with, I have given to others. Had a guy I met on a different form come up from Alabama and got my first lathe, and a guy I met just one time, still don't no his name. gave him my 2nd lathe. I have always figured it's better to give then to sell if I can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Thank you. 
Ray


----------



## rbhandcrafted

Kevin said:


> I'll share a proverb that I think may have been accidentally left out of the bible:
> 
> _The shop maketh not the woodworker
> nor doth the tool quality prevent the master from his craft
> Lo, the woodworker's talents are wrought from his creative spirit
> made manifest with his hands, heart, and mind _


 So true.


----------



## Kevin

Nice shop Steve. What's in the safe, an 1869 gold plated prelateral Type 3 Stanley No. 5? .


----------



## steve bellinger

Kevin said:


> Nice shop Steve. What's in the safe, an 1869 gold plated prelateral Type 3 Stanley No. 5? .


I wish. You need a place to hide your mad money from the wife.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I don't have any pics yet, but coming soon will be a new to me shop! The house we're living in here has a one car attached garage. Unlike the one car garage at our last house, this one is actually suitable for setting up shop in! No more basement shop! (Until I convince her that I need to drag the lathe into the basement for the winters, lol!)

To do list:

Prime and paint the walls
Hang lights
Add in more outlets (currently only one outlet, but the garage is on its own circuit it looks like, unless there's undocumented additions to the circuit that I haven't discovered yet)
Build wood storage
Build some benches
Organize and find a home for everything
Get back to making sawdust!

A couple of exciting things that might happen in the new shop:

$1/BF oak found on Craigslist. Looks like he's got a lot, which is good because I haven't had a chance to call him yet. When I'm not so busy, I'm going to give him a call to see what he's got and also try to find someone to borrow a trailer with. If it goes as I'd like it to, I foresee a workbench build in my future! As well as maybe a few other projects out of oak, such as a standing desk for my office. Hopefully there'll be a stack of at least 150BF of oak in my ownership soon, even though I'll have to wait until I own a planer to do anything with it.

My wife and I just bought a new mattress/boxspring set because ours wouldn't fit up the stairs here. We'd been saving to buy a new set anyways and had already saved up enough money, so it all worked out well. We've been talking and the plan is for me to build a complete bedroom set - bedframe/headboard, two dressers, and two nightstands in Mission/Craftsman style. Oh, and two Morris chairs to add to the house furnishings too. All of it out of solid cherry. Something our kids or grandkids will fight over someday. This'll probably be one of the biggest projects I'll undertake and it's something I'd definitely take my time with to make sure I got it right. Cherry isn't cheap, so I told her we're going to have to start saving our pennies, and whenever a good deal can be found, might have to jump on it. Not sure yet how much I'll need, but I'm wondering if it wouldn't be in the 200-300BF range to build everything. I also made sure she understood and was ok with the fact that such a build would require the purchase of some new (or new to me) tools. I told her that I'd love to learn how to do mortices by hand, but that I'm not sure I want to spend the time required to do as many as would be found in that whole set of furniture by hand. This would be a very long term project, and probably wouldn't be started for at least another year or more.

Exciting times are looming! I'll try and post pics as I go along.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> I don't have any pics yet, but coming soon will be a new to me shop! The house we're living in here has a one car attached garage. Unlike the one car garage at our last house, this one is actually suitable for setting up shop in! No more basement shop! (Until I convince her that I need to drag the lathe into the basement for the winters, lol!)
> 
> To do list:
> 
> Prime and paint the walls
> Hang lights
> Add in more outlets (currently only one outlet, but the garage is on its own circuit it looks like, unless there's undocumented additions to the circuit that I haven't discovered yet)
> Build wood storage
> Build some benches
> Organize and find a home for everything
> Get back to making sawdust!
> 
> A couple of exciting things that might happen in the new shop:
> 
> $1/BF oak found on Craigslist. Looks like he's got a lot, which is good because I haven't had a chance to call him yet. When I'm not so busy, I'm going to give him a call to see what he's got and also try to find someone to borrow a trailer with. If it goes as I'd like it to, I foresee a workbench build in my future! As well as maybe a few other projects out of oak, such as a standing desk for my office. Hopefully there'll be a stack of at least 150BF of oak in my ownership soon, even though I'll have to wait until I own a planer to do anything with it.
> 
> My wife and I just bought a new mattress/boxspring set because ours wouldn't fit up the stairs here. We'd been saving to buy a new set anyways and had already saved up enough money, so it all worked out well. We've been talking and the plan is for me to build a complete bedroom set - bedframe/headboard, two dressers, and two nightstands in Mission/Craftsman style. Oh, and two Morris chairs to add to the house furnishings too. All of it out of solid cherry. Something our kids or grandkids will fight over someday. This'll probably be one of the biggest projects I'll undertake and it's something I'd definitely take my time with to make sure I got it right. Cherry isn't cheap, so I told her we're going to have to start saving our pennies, and whenever a good deal can be found, might have to jump on it. Not sure yet how much I'll need, but I'm wondering if it wouldn't be in the 200-300BF range to build everything. I also made sure she understood and was ok with the fact that such a build would require the purchase of some new (or new to me) tools. I told her that I'd love to learn how to do mortices by hand, but that I'm not sure I want to spend the time required to do as many as would be found in that whole set of furniture by hand. This would be a very long term project, and probably wouldn't be started for at least another year or more.
> 
> Exciting times are looming! I'll try and post pics as I go along.




I had to give my wife a run down on how much the maple and walnut for the two Morris Chairs and the couch in the same style she wants are going to run :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> I had to give my wife a run down on how much the maple and walnut for the two Morris Chairs and the couch in the same style she wants are going to run :)



And if she balks at that price - take her to a furniture store. Show her similar items to what she wants. The store we bought our mattress from had a Mission style bed she liked very much - for about $1700. Not that she would ever want to spend $1700 on a bedframe and headboard, but it was solid oak, supposedly made by the Amish. And you could see the pocket screws they used! Gives a good visualization why it would be better to build yourself - even if it means the purchase of a few new tools!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> And if she balks at that price - take her to a furniture store. Show her similar items to what she wants. The store we bought our mattress from had a Mission style bed she liked very much - for about $1700. Not that she would ever want to spend $1700 on a bedframe and headboard, but it was solid oak, supposedly made by the Amish. And you could see the pocket screws they used! Gives a good visualization why it would be better to build yourself - even if it means the purchase of a few new tools!




She didn't balk as hard as I thought. We have lots of Amish around here that build furniture and while it is nice stuff it's not like they aren't using power tools. Almost every shop I've been in has the same stuff I do, it's just hooked up to a line shaft powered by a diesel engine instead of an electric motor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sleevecc

I shouldnt do this cause I know you guys are gonna be so jealous and envious of my shop area and organization skills, but for some reason it felt wrong not to post. I use my porch!!! lmao,, dust collector my ass!!! I turn my fan on and blow it in the yard!!! :-)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Steven that Schumacher is a great battery charger. I have the same model but an earlier year I believe like a 94 or so. Don't remember what I paid but much less than half price. Paint is so faded can't read the switch position combinations. Only thing I've ever had to do is change the cables and modify the bottom front foot (it kept getting bent back). I cut the clamps off one end of a long heavy duty jumper cables and attached those. Excellent design and quality on that unit.


----------



## sleevecc

Kevin said:


> Steven that Schumacher is a great battery charger. I have the same model but an earlier year I believe like a 94 or so. Don't remember what I paid but much less than half price. Paint is so faded can't read the switch position combinations. Only thing I've ever had to do is change the cables and modify the bottom front foot (it kept getting bent back). I cut the clamps off one end of a long heavy duty jumper cables and attached those. Excellent design and quality on that unit.


Yeah i like mine too,, wish it more functions though like 9 volt and such,, but other than that I can start a tank with it.. lol


----------



## Kevin

It's got the 6 volt right? Mine does but no 9 volt. I don't know what uses a 9 volt system???


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Smoke detectors... Lol


----------



## sleevecc

Kevin said:


> It's got the 6 volt right? Mine does but no 9 volt. I don't know what uses a 9 volt system???


sorry typo,, 6 volt,, and it does,, but only for quick charge or engine start nothing for like trickle changing really.. its always done what I needed though.. I have a smaller for other stuff. like my rc batteries and stuff.


----------



## Kevin

I use those individual everstart 1.5 amp trickle chargers got about a dozen on a closeout several years ago.


----------



## sleevecc

Kevin said:


> I use those individual everstart 1.5 amp trickle chargers got about a dozen on a closeout several years ago.


yeah exactly.


----------



## shadetree_1

New shop Finally here! Getting table bases and shelves in today, 8' metal door in the foreground is one of 2 for my tables, a good lathe mount and nice and solid to work on, bandsaw will go to the left of the fan in picture #1, only 10' x 20' but better than I have ever had before! Saw will stay outside as it's an oldie and not built for dust collection it will go to right of the building as pictured in the last pic, I'll build a lean-to type roof over it on the west end. Got to wire it yet, I'll put an AC unit in the east end window. YEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Built by the Mennonites of Graceland Portable Buildings, well built in my book! They even without asking or ordering it put a wood floor on 2 lofts, so I have 6' loft for storage on each end!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Joe, that is just awesome! Nice space you've got there and can't wait to see pics of it when you're all moved in!


----------



## ironman123

Nice building Joe. My two 12X16's were built by Menonites in Lott, TX. Looks like you are getting close to wiring and lighting. Then you can cull out that pile of DIW but watch for them rattlers.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts

well here was mine a couple years ago all cleaned up. Unfortunately hasn't been that clean since . 24 x 48 and half the size I would like

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1

ironman123 said:


> Nice building Joe. My two 12X16's were built by Menonites in Lott, TX. Looks like you are getting close to wiring and lighting. Then you can cull out that pile of DIW but watch for them rattlers.


 
You want me to send you the culls Ray?


----------



## shadetree_1

[Q


----------



## ironman123

Joe I wouldn't have a place for them, thanks anyhow. I see lots of cholla in that pile. New to me, what does [Q mean??
my 2 bldgs 12X16's. Woodshop and metal shop plus a garage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Joe that's awesome congrats man. Want some advice? Okay great. Do NOT put ANYTHING in that shhop before you have a place for it and have thought it through really well. Do NOT start using it until you have installed your permanent wiring and do NOT skimp on outlets and lighting. You know I rarely use caps and stuff, so I must think it is really important! Just ask me how I know. 




pvwoodcrafts said:


> 24 x 48 and half the size I would like



You'd just have twice the mess. My shop is twice yours and I think I could get by half the size simply by better organization and being better disciplined. Not that I want to try . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Here's the current state of my shop - in its current state of flux as setup and organization continues. However, just about everything will be relocated in the next few weeks and I'll post updated pics then. Table saw, jointer, bandsaw, and wood racks are about the only things that won't be getting moved. Bench will not be staying in the middle of the shop - only there while I work on it. Pictures from the two ends of the shop.

I will eventually be upgrading the wiring in the shop so that I have more than one circuit out there. The current circuit is fed with 14g wire and is shared with most of the kitchen. If things go as planned, I will eventually have a dedicated 20A circuit, as well as still being able to use the shared circuit for a few small things.


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> . . . .If things go as planned, I will eventually have a dedicated 20A circuit, as well as still being able to use the shared circuit for a few small things.



It's not a plan at all. It's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Best move I made was a dedicated 20a circuit for my dust collector. Next best move I made was talking my wife in to letting me build a 12x24 shop that I hope to get started on soon. 200a service, I think yes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

If you have space in the panel in the house plus decent incoming service and it's not too much of a hassle I'd think about running a 40 or 50 amp line out to a sub panel so you could have 220 in the garage if you need it.....

I was in your shoes way back with a shop in a small garage remembering what it was like to have to tell everyone they could turn on any light except for THAT light when I was working in the shop or they'd have to go down into the basement to turn the breaker back on :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> It's not a plan at all. It's a recipe for disaster.



Running a small CD player or occasionally a battery charger for my cordless drills off that shared circuit won't pose any problems. Whenever an electrician friend can run that dedicated circuit for me, I have no plans to use that shared circuit for any tool usage. I'd love to have 2 or 3 dedicated 20A or better circuits just for the shop, but it's not going to happen here - not with a panel that's one slot shy of maxed out and in a house I don't own.


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> If you have space in the panel in the house plus decent incoming service and it's not too much of a hassle I'd think about running a 40 or 50 amp line out to a sub panel so you could have 220 in the garage if you need it.....
> 
> I was in your shoes way back with a shop in a small garage remembering what it was like to have to tell everyone they could turn on any light except for THAT light when I was working in the shop or they'd have to go down into the basement to turn the breaker back on :)



I'd love to have a subpanel, at least a couple circuits, and 220 in the garage - but unfortunately it's not going to happen here, unless I can convince the owner of the house to upgrade to 200A service and panel. :(

I will be looking forward to a dedicated circuit for power tools (It's not possible for me to use more than one tool at a time) - and my wife will be looking forward to not having to avoid using kitchen appliances when I'm in the shop! (At least the fridge is not on that circuit!)


----------



## TimR

Matt, don't forget, all proper shops need a small fridge to hold...CA glue, of course!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung

TimR said:


> Matt, don't forget, all proper shops need a small fridge to hold...CA glue, of course!



You know, my wife would like to get a second fridge, though put it in the basement - maybe I need to convince her that a large dorm fridge will work and that the garage would be a good place for it...


----------

